# The best tripod ...



## DaveMiko (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking to take my photography hobby to the next level, so to speak , so I'm thinking of buying me a tripod and a tripod head. I've done some research online, but I think I'm more confused now, than when I started thinking about tripods and heads. ;D (I guess, that happens a lot). From my understanding, Manfrotto and Induro seem to be the best tripod brands, so I'm looking to get the above mentioned gear from either of these two. I'm more inclined, however, towards Induro products. 

In so many words, what do you guys make of this?


----------



## candyman (Apr 15, 2014)

DaveMiko said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm looking to take my photography hobby to the next level, so to speak  , so I'm thinking of buying me a tripod and a tripod head. I've done some research online, but I think I'm more confused now, than when I started thinking about tripods and heads. ;D (I guess, that happens a lot). From my understanding, Manfrotto and Induro seem to be the best tripod brands, so I'm looking to get the above mentioned gear from either of these two. I'm more inclined, however, towards Induro products.
> 
> In so many words, what do you guys make of this?




Looking at your gear I would too invest in a good tripod. Did you consider Really Right Stuff or Gitzo?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 15, 2014)

DaveMiko said:


> From my understanding, Manfrotto and Induro seem to be the best tripod brands...



I'm afraid that your understanding is incorrect. 

Generally speaking, the best tripod legs are made Gitzo and Really Right Stuff. The best ballheads are made by Really Right Stuff, Kirk, Markins, Acratech, and Arca Swiss (but _not_ Gitzo - if you get Gitzo legs, get someone else's head).

Manfrotto and Induro offer good _value_ (performance for a given cost). Manfrotto's legs are good, I'd avoid most of their ballheads (with the exception of the 468MG), and if you do go that road, make sure you get one that can be converted to use an Arca Swiss-type clamp, since that offers compatibilty with good L-brackets, macro rails, etc.

Gitzo and RRS are expensive, but you get what you pay for. Thom Hogan offers some advice along those lines:

http://www.bythom.com/support.htm


----------



## DaveMiko (Apr 15, 2014)

candyman said:


> DaveMiko said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...



No, I didn't. From what I've read, I understand that Manfrotto and Induro offer the best quality in terms of sturdiness and strength.


----------



## DaveMiko (Apr 15, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> DaveMiko said:
> 
> 
> > From my understanding, Manfrotto and Induro seem to be the best tripod brands...
> ...



I trust your expertise in the matter, Neuro.  I'll look at the brands you (and the previous guy, too) mentioned.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 15, 2014)

DaveMiko said:


> No, I didn't. From what I've read, I understand that Manfrotto and Induro offer the best quality in terms of sturdiness and strength.



Read more.

Also, don't use manufacturer's load ratings as a guideline, they are useful for comparison within a brand, but effectively meaningless for comparison across brands. A Manfrotto 055CXPRO3 is rated for 17 lbs - does that mean it can hold 17 lbs without breaking, hold 17 lbs with complete stability and no vibration, or something in between? 

The Really Right Stuff TQC-14 is their 'travel tripod', the lightest and weakest one they make. It's rated for 25 lbs. That load capacity might, just might, be a bit conservative.


----------



## DaveMiko (Apr 15, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> DaveMiko said:
> 
> 
> > No, I didn't. From what I've read, I understand that Manfrotto and Induro offer the best quality in terms of sturdiness and strength.
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Apr 15, 2014)

From my experience Neuro's comments are spot on!
I am a great fan of Gitzo tripods as here in the UK they offer excellent backup/spares service as well as some of the best tripods going. Unfortunately RRS products are difficult to find here and hideously expensive so your decision may depend on where you live - either are excellent.
Your gear list suggests that it would be a mistake to skimp on your support so I would strongly suggest you only look at the Gitzo/RRS range of tripods. There are some good alternatives but you have some of the best gear going so why compromise?
Heads are a very personal choice and depend very much on what you want to photograph. I use Ball heads, Gimbals and Geared heads depending on what I am doing. For general use a good ball head is hard to beat but make certain you get one that locks securely without any creep/droop. This does not necessarily mean an expensive one, but generally the good ones cost more. One exception is the little Triopo RS3 which is the smoothest, best locking ball head I have yet tried and will hold any Canon lens - well maybe not a 1200 F5.6! As Neuro suggests I would avoid Manfrotto ball heads and all Gitzo heads.
For your 300 F2.8 I would suggest a good quality Gimbal head such as the Wimberley 2 as it offers great support/rigidity with the freedom of movement to track moving subjects.
Let us know a little more about your specific interests/requirements and budget and I am sure the suggestions will flow in.


----------



## Old Sarge (Apr 15, 2014)

DaveMiko said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > DaveMiko said:
> ...



As the owner of an Induro CF tripod allow me to say that Neuroanatomist hits the nail right on the head. I love my Induro but it is not the same level as Gitzo or RRS and that is what I would have if my financial situation allowed. And arcaswiss compatible head is the only way to go. I have used other systems in the past and they can't compare. Buy the best now so you don't have to spend more in the future.


----------



## Eldar (Apr 15, 2014)

I have spent a ton of money on various tripods and heads. I always thought I could get the right stuff for less dollars. I never did. Gitzo and Really Right Stuff legs are miles ahead. I currently have 3 RRS and 1 Gitzo. I have had every brand in the catalog, but these two outperforms everything. Yes they are expensive, but it is well worth it.

For your lens lineup, you need a good ball head and a gimbal. I got the RRS BH-55 head, which I highly recommend. For gimbal, I would look at the Wimberley Gimbal II. Excellent head. I had it, sold it and regret doing so. My current solution is not as good.


----------



## climber (Apr 16, 2014)

Two months ago I bought Gitzo tripod (GT 4542 LS) and RRS ballhead (BH-55). It was an expensive purchase, but now I love them both.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Apr 16, 2014)

DaveMiko said:


> I'm thinking of buying me a tripod and a tripod head... when I started thinking about tripods and heads.



You have two super-telephotos and you are just thinking of tripods? Do you mostly use monopods, or are you really strong? I am frankly quite surprised.
In these forums, people start looking for tripods as soon as they order their first telephoto (I know I would).
I am sure you will choose nothing but the best considering the quality (and heft) of your gear.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 16, 2014)

Be leery of people on the Internets Tubes giving you advice on how to spend *your* money. ;D

Concerning tripods, like other photographic equipment, there is no best. There is only what is good for what purposes it is to be used. Not every photographer uses a tripod for exactly the same purposes as every other photographer. What is more important to you, concerning a tripod:

- lightness
- packability
- weight capacity
- sturdy
- price
- brand name
- ...

One tripod may not be able to satisify all these legitimate criteria. Like everything else in photography, there is a compromise. First I would suggest you identify those characteristics of tripods that are important to you and those that are less important to you. That will put you in a better position to determine not what is the best tripod out there, but what the best tripod for *you* is out there. 

The most expensive trendy brand name tripod may not be the best for you. After all, it will be *you* spending *your* money. 

Good luck with it. A tripod is not a decision to be taken lightly or made quickly.


----------



## BL (Apr 16, 2014)

DaveMiko said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm looking to take my photography hobby to the next level, so to speak , so I'm thinking of buying me a tripod and a tripod head. I've done some research online, but I think I'm more confused now, than when I started thinking about tripods and heads. ;D (I guess, that happens a lot). From my understanding, Manfrotto and Induro seem to be the best tripod brands, so I'm looking to get the above mentioned gear from either of these two. I'm more inclined, however, towards Induro products.
> 
> In so many words, what do you guys make of this?



For studio use or for travel? Two totally different setups imo


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 16, 2014)

I have three tripods myself.... one was selected as it is light enough to be carried backpacking. (gotta love carbon fibre). The other tripod is very heavy and super-stable. The third tripod weighs over 50 pounds and has a tracking head for astronomy...

The point being, there is no such thing as a tripod that does everything well. Even the choice between lightweight and heavy has tradeoffs... No matter how well constructed a carbon fibre tripod is, sometimes you need mass for stability, particularly when shooting in wind.... but are you going to carry that heavy tripod on a 2 week hike????


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 16, 2014)

After all, if there was one truly best tripod out there, all the manufacturers would be making it. The very fact that there are different types of tripods out there at different material/desigh/cost levels seems to indicate that there is no one truly best tripod.


----------



## ejenner (Apr 17, 2014)

A tripod was the hardest choice I ever had in camera gear. Every other decision was easy in comparison, but buying my 'good' tripod was nerve wracking.

As others have mentioned what is important to one person may not be to another. I need light because I will hike with it. I don't have large lenses for the same reason. Hence since someone was mentioning gimbals heads what I got and like a lot might be useless for you.

If you have expensive gear, get a good tripod. Personally I don't even think Manfroto are good value, but that's a personal thing.

Good luck.

Ed.


----------



## gshocked (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm in the same boat. I want a new tripod to hold the gear I'm using but I seems to not be able to find the balance between lightweight and holding capacity and price. Although all of these combined usually equal expensive.

I just posted a new topic the other day. Has anyone got an opinion on the Manfrotto 190 view magfibre tripod?
Or the three legged thing tripods?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 19, 2014)

gshocked said:


> I'm in the same boat. I want a new tripod to hold the gear I'm using but I seems to not be able to find the balance between lightweight and holding capacity and price. Although all of these combined usually equal expensive.



Stable. Lightweight. Inexpensive. You can have up to two of those characteristics in a tripod, but not all three.


----------



## gshocked (Apr 19, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> gshocked said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in the same boat. I want a new tripod to hold the gear I'm using but I seems to not be able to find the balance between lightweight and holding capacity and price. Although all of these combined usually equal expensive.
> ...



+1 exactly right...


----------



## gshocked (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi all,

I've spent weeks (or months) now looking into a tripod.
I'm looking at getting a Carbon Fibre on and in particular the 3 Legged Thing - Eric.

The thing I'm getting confused about is getting a "stable" tripod... The 3LT Eric has 3 locks and 4 leg section/segments... 
After doing my researching I have in my mind that this isn't stable and I should be looking at only a 3 segment tripod.
Is there completely false? What's people opinions on this?


----------



## mb66energy (Apr 27, 2014)

DaveMiko said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm looking to take my photography hobby to the next level, so to speak , so I'm thinking of buying me a tripod and a tripod head. I've done some research online, but I think I'm more confused now, than when I started thinking about tripods and heads. ;D (I guess, that happens a lot). From my understanding, Manfrotto and Induro seem to be the best tripod brands, so I'm looking to get the above mentioned gear from either of these two. I'm more inclined, however, towards Induro products.
> 
> In so many words, what do you guys make of this?



A newer tripod manufacturer is Sirui, a chinese company which seems to make good stuff at moderate prices.

Now I use
- a 25 year old Manfrotto 190 with screw locking for the legs (very time consuming!) but with some patina 
- a MG468RC4 ball head (great stability, locking the ball doesn't move the camera - never had that before)

I am interested in the Sirui M-320*?*X series (carbon fiber legs) - the *?* stands for 3, 4 or 5 and means the number of leg sections. I prefer the 4-section version due to its good balance with transportation size and "medium converion time" from transport to usage.

Has anyone experience with one of these Sirui tripods from the Master series (M-320?X)? How does it compare to Gitzo and RRS?

Thanks in advance - Michael


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 27, 2014)

gshocked said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've spent weeks (or months) now looking into a tripod.
> I'm looking at getting a Carbon Fibre on and in particular the 3 Legged Thing - Eric.
> ...



With high quality tripods, 3 vs. 4 leg sections isn't going to make a significant difference in stability, per se. What matters more is the diameter of the thinnest leg section. 

Considerations of collapsed length and extended length (not counting the center column, if present) are generally more important than number of leg sections.


----------



## brad-man (Apr 27, 2014)

mb66energy said:


> DaveMiko said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...



I have the Sirui M3204X and it is the finest "general purpose" tripod for under $950 that I know of. I also have a very big Gitzo (GT3542XLS), a specialty medium sized Gitzo (GT2541EX) and a little Gitzo (GT1542T). The Sirui gets used the most due to it's ratio of stability/height/collapsed size. Of course it is not nearly as refined or well built as the Gitzos, but it is plenty good enough and costs less than $500. I'm 6'-2" and finding a tripod that is tall enough, without the center column being raised, so that I don't have to bend over while shooting is no easy task. I highly recommend this pod.


----------



## mb66energy (Apr 27, 2014)

brad-man said:


> mb66energy said:
> 
> 
> > DaveMiko said:
> ...



Hello brad-man - thanks a lot. So I will take this one into the "inner circle" for my next tripod. It is appealing for me to because extending the center column reduces stability and I am 1.85m tall which is ... sth. like 6' and the rest 

Best - Michael


----------



## curtisnull (Apr 27, 2014)

I've been shooting professionally for 30 years now. I have owned 4 Bogen/Manfrotto tripods. Then about 10 years ago I finally gave in and invested in a Gitzo Carbon Fiber. I use a tripod almost every day. The Manfrotto's tended to wear out about every 5 years. The Gitzo which is about 10 years old is just as good as the day I got it. Although a bit banged up now.


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 28, 2014)

I totally agree on the Wimberley II as a good value for the money. 

Another thing to think about is the accessories that they offer. I love the leveling base, and quick release clamps that allow quick change between different cameras and even heads.. Look at the site and they offer a line of L-plates, and foot plates with Arca Swiss adapters, etc. etc. So the whole ecosystem works well, is stable, and expandable.

It is expensive, but your gear is way more expensive.

sek



DaveMiko said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > DaveMiko said:
> ...


----------



## Leejo (Apr 28, 2014)

gshocked said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've spent weeks (or months) now looking into a tripod.
> I'm looking at getting a Carbon Fibre on and in particular the 3 Legged Thing - Eric.
> ...


I have a Three Legged Thing - called Brian.
I am perfectly happy with it - there are a few criticisms - the rubber grips on the locks aren't the best,
and a cover fell off one of my tripod head locks - but they did replace it.
I have it as a travel tripod, hence the choice as it is airplane hand luggage compatible.
The price was also in my budget as well.
I wouldn't necessarily put a 300mm 2.8 or 600mm on it - but then I neither have them or envisage travelling
with them in an airplane either... (without making additional arrangements.)
Excluding Gitzo I consider it to be one of the best travel tripods available here (in Europe).

As with all things there is also a compromise - to get the folded length you need four sections, and it's not 2m / 6 foot tall. But that is pure physics. The monopod leg is also obviously a little on the short side, but that is also logical. Other combinations will have all the same characteristics. It's a travel tripod/monopod - mainly for cities reached by air etc. If I was travelling say in a car, ad larger lenses, availability of RRS, other budget then maybe other factors would come into play. for me it hasn't been topped for my purposes.


----------



## e17paul (Apr 28, 2014)

I am going through a similar exercise. Having researched and read many reviews on line, my thoughts were heading towards a mid range Gitzo. However, on visiting one of London's camera shops to see them for real, I realised that I would not be comfortable carring the Gitzo for a day's travelling by tube, bus and on foot. As much as stability is important, a tripod left at home will be no use at all.

The advice I'm giving is that having done some research online, go to a shop and try out the options. I'm glad that I didnt take the plunge after only online research.

My further research is on the Manfrotto 055 and 190 tripods. I will next take my camera and heaviest lens to weigh up my options (kind of literally). I think that after that, the brick and mortar store will deserve my business.

However, the tripod is only the first question. There are a myriad of tripod heads available, and the weight should be allowed for when choosing the tripod. i have found some informative reviews at Cameralabs (e.g. http://www.cameralabs.com/reviews/Manfrotto_190CXPRO3_tripod/ ). I will find out how informative when I buy.

I'm just hoping that I don't change my mind again after making the investment. I may well decide that the extra weight would be worth carrying! 

Good luck in your decision making, I will follow this thread with interest.


----------



## Keem (Apr 28, 2014)

For tripods stability, portability (size&weight), cost and capacity are the main factors to consider and generally you should find you own balance. 

I use Sirui T-2005x or T-005x (for APS-C cameras/small lenses) for travel; and Manfrotto 055XB for general use.

For the tripod heads, I have used both ball head and geared types. Ball heads allow faster positioning but if you are into high-precision positioning (like in the case of macro-photography) you should consider geared heads like:

- Manfrotto: 410 or 405 (I personally use 410 and very happy with it.
- Manfrotto: XPRO-3 (not a real geared head but friction controlled)

I find the quick release of Manfrotto more practical (spesifically faster) than the Arca-Swiss types. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 28, 2014)

Keem said:


> I find the quick release of Manfrotto more practical (spesifically faster) than the Arca-Swiss types. Just my 2 cents.



There are lever-release Arca-Swiss clamps that are just as fast. IMO, the issues with Manfrotto plates/clamps are:


The RC2 system has play when 'locked down'. There's a secondary locking pin, so the clamp is plenty secure, but the plate can move within the clamp which makes precise positioning a challenge.
The RC0/RC4 systems lock with no play, but the plates are big - they stick out beyond the edges of a camera body, which isn't good ergonomically.
The Manfrotto L-bracket offerings, to be blunt, suck. Since their clamps are proprietary and require Manfrotto plates, you cannot use the good L-brackets from other vendors (Kirk, RRS, etc.).
In addition to L-brackets, there are many other AS-compatible mount options – lens plates and replacement feet, macro rails, etc., none of which work with Manfrotto clamps.

Their geared heads are very nice, though. Ball heads less so, with the exception of the 468MG (ideally with a Wimberley, RRS or Kirk clamp mounted on it).


----------



## Jamesy (Apr 28, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Keem said:
> 
> 
> > I find the quick release of Manfrotto more practical (spesifically faster) than the Arca-Swiss types. Just my 2 cents.
> ...



I have a RRS lever clamp on a Markins M-10 ballhead sitting on a Gitzo (3-leg) 2531EX carbon fiber tripod - absolutely rock solid. I used a RRS L-bracket on my 40D and more recently the non-L Kirk plate on my 5D3 - both work great with the RRS lever clamp.

I also have a Benro Travel Angel with an AS compatible screw type clamp and it works fantastic on both the RRS and Kirk clamps. I would never go back to other clamp systems.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 28, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Their geared heads are very nice, though. Ball heads less so, with the exception of the 468MG (ideally with a Wimberley, RRS or Kirk clamp mounted on it).


If I had to do it over again, I would have kept the 468MG and put a RRS lever release clamp on it. The RRS BH-55 ballhead is nice, but in many ways I regret selling it as the Manfrotto holds just as well if not better and doesn't have the unwelcome quirks like the dual slots in (for me) a really poor spot. The RRS head isn't as smooth as the Manfrotto, either. I guess I was expecting more given the price, but it's really not any better than the Manfrotto and I feel that the RRS head is quite overpriced for what you get. You pay an awful lot for the pretty CNC machining. On the other hand, I don't miss getting the hook-shaped-handle snagged on everything about 20x during each shoot.


----------



## jasonsim (Apr 28, 2014)

Unless you want to buy twice or thrice, I would suggest you buy a Gitzo or RRS (Really Right Stuff) tripod and a RRS ball head. If you need a gimbal type head for the big lenses, I use one for my 600mm II, I recommend the Wimberley WH-200. I would not trust putting nearly $20k in gear (600m II + 1Dx) on a tripod made in China.

Best of luck in your search!

--Jason S.



DaveMiko said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm looking to take my photography hobby to the next level, so to speak , so I'm thinking of buying me a tripod and a tripod head. I've done some research online, but I think I'm more confused now, than when I started thinking about tripods and heads. ;D (I guess, that happens a lot). From my understanding, Manfrotto and Induro seem to be the best tripod brands, so I'm looking to get the above mentioned gear from either of these two. I'm more inclined, however, towards Induro products.
> 
> In so many words, what do you guys make of this?


----------



## Keem (Apr 28, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Keem said:
> 
> 
> > I find the quick release of Manfrotto more practical (spesifically faster) than the Arca-Swiss types. Just my 2 cents.
> ...




Actually you are right with the issues about Manfrotto RC2 and RC4 types. RC2 has another issue; which is; if the part is used extensively it is partly weared-out and the plate play/move even in locked position significantly. To be fair, on the other hand, for lighter systems (ex: 40D + 15-85) RC2 is good enough. But with a full frame camera+grip+70-200f2,8 the system is not that stable. You should also avoid 3rd party manufacturers (even Calumet) to get cheaper plates.

For RC4 I generally put on a macro rail and having larger footprint is actually advantageous. You can also use 2 pins to lock the macro rail into the RC4.


----------



## brad-man (Apr 28, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Their geared heads are very nice, though. Ball heads less so, with the exception of the 468MG (ideally with a Wimberley, RRS or Kirk clamp mounted on it).
> ...



I couldn't agree more about the RRS heads. I would suggest you give a Markins Q10 or Q20 a test drive. They are rock solid and buttery smooth. The only downside is a relatively weak panning lock. It only bothers me for macro shooting, which is why I have a RRS BH-40 on my macro rig.


----------



## sanj (Apr 29, 2014)

e17paul said:


> I am going through a similar exercise. Having researched and read many reviews on line, my thoughts were heading towards a mid range Gitzo. However, on visiting one of London's camera shops to see them for real, I realised that I would not be comfortable carring the Gitzo for a day's travelling by tube, bus and on foot. As much as stability is important, a tripod left at home will be no use at all.
> 
> The advice I'm giving is that having done some research online, go to a shop and try out the options. I'm glad that I didnt take the plunge after only online research.
> 
> ...



As much as portability is important, a tripod which is not stable is useless. With high available ISO, image stabilization and lighter cameras, we are able to take many shots today which were not possible a decade ago. Now we need tripods for longer exposures and then stability is very important.


----------



## Eldar (Apr 29, 2014)

Tripods are a bit like lenses. Wide angle, normal, tele and super tele. Tripods are small, medium, large and X-large. 

As I have stated a number of times on CR, I have wasted a lot of money on my journey to what I have today. It would have been a lot cheaper to go for the right stuff to begin with.

Today I have 4 tripods and 5 heads ( not counting monopods and heads for that). That is not one too many, because I use them all. 

For very light travel I have the Gitzo GK1580TQR5, with a RRS BH-20 head. Very small, very compact and when I weight it down, it can support up to 70-200 f2.8L on a 5DIII body. No wind though and it looks like it could break any minute.

On the other end of the scale I have a RRS TVC-34L, where I alternate a BH-55 ballhead and a PG-02 LLR side kick. 

And in between I have two others.

If I had to choose just one, it would have been the TVC-34L/BH-55 combo, because it can do everything, at the cost of size and weight. 

The only advice I can give is go to a store and hold them in your hands, mount your camera and lens on it, think critcally through your use and go for the most stable you will be willing to carry and the best quality you can afford. Tripods purchases are not easy to do as a theoretical exercise on the web.


----------



## Jamesy (Apr 29, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Tripods are a bit like lenses. Wide angle, normal, tele and super tele. Tripods are small, medium, large and X-large.
> 
> As I have stated a number of times on CR, I have wasted a lot of money on my journey to what I have today. It would have been a lot cheaper to go for the right stuff to begin with.
> 
> ...



I agree with Eldar, there is nothing that replaces going to the store and trying them out. When I bought my Gitzo 2531EX I did a ton of research and ultimately bought what I thought would be my one and only tripod because I bought it 'right'. I opted for greater stability and sacrificed size meaning I bought a three legged tripod rather than the short 4 legged one and I went for the 2 series rather than the 1 series I was initially looking at. There are also 3 and 5 series (I am using Gitzo nomenclature only as an example ) which may be what you need depending on your needs.

When I was going to Paris and London a few years ago I bought a Benro Travel Angel carbon and again I went to the store and tested them out. The super short version with 5 sections did not appear stable (5D3 + 70-200) so I went with the slightly longer four section version (C1680TB0) and have been very happy. I now own two tripods and for my needs I will keep both.

There are camps that will urge you to replace the center column with a plate for greater stability and while I agree with that notion, you sacrifice height and adjust-ability. 

As has been said by others in this thread, there are always trade-offs and buying my first expensive tripod setup over five years ago was more difficult than choosing a camera system


----------



## DigglerDawg (Apr 29, 2014)

I've been through quite a few in my time and it really depends on your requirements. My main requirement is a stable base for fairly heavy landscape gear on uneven surfaces and often in wind. Not long ago I moved to a Redsnapper which was light but had slightly too much flex for my liking. There was also a small aluminium part that broke but was replaced for free. As a general purpose, light carbon tripod it can't be beaten for the price, but it's not quite the one for me. Their heads are pretty sweet too.

More recently, I aimed to purchase a tripod to end all purchases. Keen to avoid the overpriced main brands I settled on the chunkiest Induro carbon and their second-largest head (I can't imagine a need for their largest one, even the second is MASSIVE). I couldn't be happier. It has minor flex when extended but this is the case with all carbon-fibre rigs - hanging the camera bag off the centre post sorts it. I noticed a flex point was often in the length of the post between the ball and the QR base so I specifically chose the Induro for its fat, short post. This has made a MAJOR difference in the sharpness of my images. It's heavier and larger than the Redsnapper but is now my go-to tripod. The only minor annoyance is that I had to order the short centre-post seperately. I would highly recommend Induro to anyone.

Incidentally, my favourite ever tripod was called a Uni-Loc. I believe it was a British version of the Benbo tripods. This was hands-down the sturdiest tripod I've ever owned but had the weight to go with it. Legs were totally independent and lockable in any position. A real pig to figure out sometimes but solid as a rock and great in the water.


----------



## lo lite (Apr 29, 2014)

Keem said:


> For tripods stability, portability (size&weight), cost and capacity are the main factors to consider and generally you should find you own balance.
> 
> I use Sirui T-2005x or T-005x (for APS-C cameras/small lenses) for travel; and Manfrotto 055XB for general use.
> 
> ...



Do you know Berlebach, a german manufacturer of wooden tripods (which is a great and traditional material for tripods since it dampens vibrations very well):

http://www.berlebach.de/?bereich=produkte&kategorie=1&sprache=english

I have the precursor of this one: http://www.berlebach.de/?bereich=details&id=265&sprache=english since years and I am very satisfied.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Apr 29, 2014)

lo lite said:


> Keem said:
> 
> 
> > For tripods stability, portability (size&weight), cost and capacity are the main factors to consider and generally you should find you own balance.
> ...



they look interesting indeed!  thanks for sharing!


----------



## e17paul (Apr 30, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Keem said:
> 
> 
> > I find the quick release of Manfrotto more practical (spesifically faster) than the Arca-Swiss types. Just my 2 cents.
> ...



I'm very glad to have read that. This isn't my post, but Thank You to all who are contributing with practical advice. Its still difficult to choose the right balance. Thank You also to the original poster for starting this increadibly useful thread.

In recent days I had been considering the Manfotto 190 and ball head, but now I'm thinking again. Are the 057 ball heads better?

Alternatively, I might think about the Manfrotto 190CX, but with Gitzo head. I'm not up for carrying the Gitzo legs I had first been investigating on line.

Paul


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 30, 2014)

e17paul said:


> In recent days I had been considering the Manfotto 190 and ball head, but now I'm thinking again. Are the 057 ball heads better?
> 
> Alternatively, I might think about the Manfrotto 190CX, but with Gitzo head. I'm not up for carrying the Gitzo legs I had first been investigating on line.



While Manfrotto's legs are good and Gitzo's legs are excellent, I would really advise avoiding ballheads from Manfrotto and Gitzo. Both of them (they're the same company, incidentally) use proprietary quick release clamp/plate systems that aren't compatible with the useful array of accessories available for the Arca Swiss system (notably L-brackets). Some Manfrotto/Gitzo heads can be converted with a replacement clamp, but the cost of those heads plus a good AS clamp gets you close to or into the range of a better ballhead that's already AS compatible. For 'moderate' duty (up to 70-200/2.8 or 100-400 sized lenses), look at the RRS BH-40, Kirk BH-3, Markins Q3, or Acratech GV2.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Apr 30, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Their geared heads are very nice, though. Ball heads less so, with the exception of the 468MG (ideally with a Wimberley, RRS or Kirk clamp mounted on it).
> ...



I bought the Arca Swiss Z1 after reading the review on TDP and elsewhere, and I think it has been largely ignored, probably due to the poor marketing of the company.
It is cheaper, lighter, bears more weight than the BH-55, and I really appreciate the non-spherical ball which prevents the head from dropping off to the side. It's also rock solid.
If you get the Z1 get it without the quick release clamp, though, and replace it with a Wimberley (actually tripodhead.com sells it with the replacement clamp). The original one is too high for their pointless double decker system and the lever can be quirky at times.
The othe reason I didn't like the RRS is because their lever release doesn't have a locking mechanism. I've never used it so it's probably pretty safe anyway, but I like to have some added insurance, just in case.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 30, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> The othe reason I didn't like the RRS is because their lever release doesn't have a locking mechanism. I've never used it so it's probably pretty safe anyway, but I like to have some added insurance, just in case.



I've never inadvertently opened mine. Also, the RRS lever has a two-position throw, at 90° the clamp is opened sufficiently for a plate to slide through the clamp but not be lifted out, so if your plate has safety stop screws (my lens plates do, my 1D X L-bracket does not), they will remain in the clamp with it opened halfway. The lever needs to be opened to 180° to remove a plate with safety stops.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Apr 30, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > The othe reason I didn't like the RRS is because their lever release doesn't have a locking mechanism. I've never used it so it's probably pretty safe anyway, but I like to have some added insurance, just in case.
> ...




I am sure it is very safe. Without using it, it is hard to tell. For example, I used to worry about the knob-style clamps coming undone accidentally, until I bought the Wimberley C-10. I'll never worry about it coming undone by itself.

The Arca Swiss is adjustable, but if I adjust it so that I can slide the plates out at 90 degrees, then they can still be pushed out (granted, with some effort) at full clamp- especially with the lens plate. So I err on the other side and tighten it further- but then always have to open the clamp 180 degrees to move the camera/lens. 
It's not a big deal though.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 30, 2014)

I had the same concerns with the RRS lever, but haven't had any issues. The lever wraps around the clamp so it doesn't get snagged on anything. Acra-tech makes a lever clamp with a locking mechanism, so you might look there if it's a concern that you can't put aside.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Apr 30, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I had the same concerns with the RRS lever, but haven't had any issues. The lever wraps around the clamp so it doesn't get snagged on anything. Acra-tech makes a lever clamp with a locking mechanism, so you might look there if it's a concern that you can't put aside.



Personally, I'm happy with the Arca Swiss as it is. But for someone looking for a ball-head- while I wholeheartedly recommend the Z1, I'd advise getting a Wimberley or RRS clamp fitted.


----------



## e17paul (May 1, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> e17paul said:
> 
> 
> > In recent days I had been considering the Manfotto 190 and ball head, but now I'm thinking again. Are the 057 ball heads better?
> ...



Thanks for that. I had already started coming around to the idea that whilst the legs are important, the real challenge is identifying the right head. These can also be surprisingly heavy to the tripod virgin like me. perhaps not heavy in use, but every kg in the backpack makes a difference whether flying or walking.

I'm put off the RRS products unless I can find a UK stockist, so avoiding UK post office customs. They are slow, Im waiting for a Lenscoat that was mailed a week or two back. I will check out the others, and look again at 3 legged thing, just for the head. My heaviest lens is a 70-300L, so the 'moderate' duty heads should be the right balance.

Paul


----------



## mackguyver (May 1, 2014)

e17paul said:


> Thanks for that. I had already started coming around to the idea that whilst the legs are important, the real challenge is identifying the right head.


Here's about the only head-to-head (pun intended) comparison I've seen of the major tripod heads, which was published, but not done, by DPReview:
Battle of the titans: Top ball heads tested
It's not the definitive review, but it's pretty well done and will give you a feel for the different heads.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 1, 2014)

e17paul said:


> My heaviest lens is a 70-300L, so the 'moderate' duty heads should be the right balance.



As long as the quality is good, I agree. One point about the 70-300L is that it's a pretty heavy lens – I think it may be the heaviest current Canon lens that does not come with a tripod collar (if not the heaviest, then it's close). Unless you've sprung for the (damn expensive) Canon Tripod Ring C, or a cheaper 3rd party version, when mounted via a body plate the 70-300L will be quite front-heavy, which puts stress on a ballhead. 

Personally, I did get the Tripod Ring C (WII), and it does provide a better balance on a tripod. Even with a ballhead that can handle the load (as my BH-55 LR certainly can), having an off-center load increases the chances of vibration. The effects of vibration become more evident as focal length increases, so an off-center load with a 300mm lens is not a good combo, IMO. The other benefit I find with the tripod ring is that when handholding (which is how I mostly use the lens), it allows me to support the lens with my hand on the tripod foot. That's beneficial not for the support, but because it puts my fingers further out on the lens barrel by default – the 'reversed' order of the focus/zoom rings on the 70-300L (relative to most other L zooms) means when handholding with my typical grip, I'm grabbing the focus ring instead of the zoom ring for the 70-300L.


----------



## wsheldon (May 1, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Here's about the only head-to-head (pun intended) comparison I've seen of the major tripod heads, which was published, but not done, by DPReview:
> Battle of the titans: Top ball heads tested
> It's not the definitive review, but it's pretty well done and will give you a feel for the different heads.



No Markins? No Kirk? You can tell those guys aren't US nature photographers, where it's RRS, Kirk, Markins and Arca and everything else is a fringe or knock-off product.


----------



## mackguyver (May 1, 2014)

wsheldon said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Here's about the only head-to-head (pun intended) comparison I've seen of the major tripod heads, which was published, but not done, by DPReview:
> ...


I think the guy acknowledged that he had trouble trying to get review samples (given that he's not a professional reviewer), but unless there's another review of this type, I'm afraid that the only one of it's kind. 

Maybe someone needs to start a tripod / tripod head & accessory review site. I know when I started shopping for one, I couldn't find much at all on the web. 

Here's one more suggestion that I read many years after doing much the same as Thom Hogan :
Tripods and Ball Heads by Thom Hogan


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 1, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Maybe someone needs to start a tripod / tripod head & accessory review site. I know when I started shopping for one, I couldn't find much at all on the web.
> 
> Here's one more suggestion that I read many years after doing much the same as Thom Hogan :
> Tripods and Ball Heads by Thom Hogan



Bryan at TDP has posted reviews of several tripods and ballheads. Unfortunately, he does not post reviews of any RRS gear (he uses plenty of it, as you can tell from the pictures in his various reviews, but because RRS sells only direct, their products don't generate revenue for TDP).

I agree with the principle of Thom Hogan's argument, although not really with his numbers. He seems to assume that gear you upgrade from will be tossed in a closet or thrown away. Granted, it's pretty hard to offload that $40 pan-tilt tripod you bought at Target, but if you buy decent although not top-shelf gear (Manfrotto, Benro, Induro), those can be sold on Craigslist without losing too much of your original purchase price.


----------



## mackguyver (May 1, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe someone needs to start a tripod / tripod head & accessory review site. I know when I started shopping for one, I couldn't find much at all on the web.
> ...


Good points and I've noticed the same about Brian's RRS gear in his photos, but without an affiliate program, he's not able to do much on his site. Thom is definitely an unapologetic & opinionated Nikon guy, but I like a lot of what he writes about. The other flaw in his argument is for new photographers who aren't sure about dropping $1500+ on a tripod & head alone makes sense until they are sure they love photography.


----------



## climber (May 1, 2014)

My 2 cents...

When I was buying a ballhead I was deciding between BH-55 and Z1. I was able to look the Z1 in the store, but couldn't see BH-55, because there isn't any store which has them near my home (in the EU). Z1 looked nice, but at the end I decides to order BH-55, because I read more good things about it than Z1. And now I'm glad that I decided for BH-55, mainly because of good, large knobs and excellent lever release clamp. Otherwise, I'm sure that Z1 is also amazing bullhead too. I took a lever release clamp which has built in panning base, and it is quite useful when shooting for panoramas.

I was deciding between lever-release and screw-knob clamp, too. I was in doubt how sturdy the lever release is, but now I am very satisfied with it. I couldn't be more. 

And I bought also L plate for gripped 5D3 and it fits perfectly on it.


----------



## mackguyver (May 1, 2014)

climber said:


> My 2 cents...
> 
> When I was buying a ballhead I was deciding between BH-55 and Z1. I was able to look the Z1 in the store, but couldn't see BH-55, because there isn't any store which has them near my home (in the EU). Z1 looked nice, but at the end I decides to order BH-55, because I read more good things about it than Z1. And now I'm glad that I decided for BH-55, mainly because of good, large knobs and excellent lever release clamp. Otherwise, I'm sure that Z1 is also amazing bullhead too. I took a lever release clamp which has built in panning base, and it is quite useful when shooting for panoramas.
> 
> ...


I miss being able to try camera gear in the store, but the nearest one for me is a 4 hour drive...and I have the BH-55 and 5DIII L-plate as well - it's a great combo.

From all I've read and heard, I think that just about any brand name ballhead over US$250-300 is going to be good. Each may have its quirks, but the only bad stories I've ever heard were about the old Arca Swiss B1 head freezing up.


----------



## wsheldon (May 1, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> I agree with the principle of Thom Hogan's argument, although not really with his numbers. He seems to assume that gear you upgrade from will be tossed in a closet or thrown away. Granted, it's pretty hard to offload that $40 pan-tilt tripod you bought at Target, but if you buy decent although not top-shelf gear (Manfrotto, Benro, Induro), those can be sold on Craigslist without losing too much of your original purchase price.



Same here. I sold my first 2 Bogen/Manfrotto tripods/heads, a small Kirk head, and most recently a set of 2-series Gitzo legs for 70-90% initial cost after using them for a couple of years, so the financial side of his argument is over-stated. His guidelines on tripod/head functionality and buying advice is otherwise good, though.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (May 1, 2014)

Just over 40 years ago I bought a Leitz Tilt-all. It was strong enough, sturdy enough, versatile enough, light enough, and, though expensive at the time, is still used on a weekly basis. I've looked at others since I bought it, but I never find one that I prefer. I know Leitz sold out some years ago, but I think the tripod is still made and available. Oh, when I
bought a small digital point and shoot, I bought one of those "inexpensive" Manfrotto offerings. It turned out to be a 
piece of junk - never buy a tripod with plastic clips to hold the legs - and lasted less than six months.


----------



## nickname (May 1, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> e17paul said:
> 
> 
> > My heaviest lens is a 70-300L, so the 'moderate' duty heads should be the right balance.
> ...



Sorry for being pedantic but I read this very often. Actually, having a very balanced setup *increases* the risk of vibrations as the system can move more easily around its support and is thus more prone to pick up any high frequency vibrations. The greater the mass or the more off-centred the mass is placed, the more difficult it is to move the system out of its (in-) balanced pivot point. It is best shown by the fact that a well-balanced gimbal supported system (like a heavy telephoto lens) can be moved easily by a push of a single finger whereas an off-balanced system requires more effort and force. That's why it is good to rest your hand firmly on the camera (body) while shooting from a tripod or by even placing a bean bag on the camera. This not only increases the mass of the system which then adopts a lower resonant frequency but it also helps to imbalance the sytem and stabilises it further.


----------



## brad-man (May 1, 2014)

nickname said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > e17paul said:
> ...



Easy enough to put your theory to the test. Set up a heavy lens with a collar balanced on your ballhead and switch your camera to top magnification in Live View and strike the pod/lens/camera with a force that you can accurately reproduce. Notice the degree and longevity of the vibration. Then repeat the test using your camera plate as the attachment point. I think you'll find that the second method will incur a far greater degree of vibration as well as duration.


----------



## Keem (May 1, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> e17paul said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for that. I had already started coming around to the idea that whilst the legs are important, the real challenge is identifying the right head.
> ...



You can find another comparison of ball heads here:
http://www.traumflieger.de/desktop/ballhead/ballheads.php
(it is in German, but covers 37 heads with 3 different price classes)


----------



## nickname (May 2, 2014)

I think you'll find that the second method will incur a far greater degree of vibration as well as duration.
[/quote]
I think that any off-centred mass will lower the natural renonance frequency but it will also allow the system to swing for longer as lever arms are greater. I haven't done the test you suggested but I tried flicking a plastic ruler placed over the edge of my desk (which is basically a system of a clamped beam with a free end) and observed the vibrations at different length of the free end. Longer lever arms vibrate at lower frequencies but also vibrate for longer. I have to therefore partly revert my statement and accept that centred masses dampen quicker which is what one wants for sharper photos.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 2, 2014)

nickname said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > e17paul said:
> ...



Interesting hypothesis that an unbalanced load is less susceptible to vibration, and easily invalidated by just such a test as brad-man describes. 

Partly for kicks, but partly to get a feel for the magnitude of the effects, I tried a few tests...

First off, the with the Canon tripod collar and the appropriate RRS plate, the 1D X + 70-300L can't be balanced – it's back-heavy even with the plate slid as far forward in an RRS clamp as the safety stop in the plate allows. I was able to balance it by loosening the plate and sliding it back (not ideal for regular use, as it defeats the anti-twist. I suspect a non-gripped body would balance properly. Even with the plate installed correctly, the load was less unbalanced than connecting to the body plate. I did the testing with the plate slid back for a balanced load. 

In all cases, the setup was on the first floor of my house on a hardwood floor. I initially tried FoCal testing there, but the floor transmits enough vibration that I moved my AF testing to the basement. Still, the point here was to see vibration, so I chose the hardwood floor. I used Live View at 10x magnification, with the 70-300L at 300mm, focused on the far wall, and initiated vibration in a roughly reproducible fashion by dropping a sandbag from a fixed height to the floor. That resulted in vibration that was stronger than my normal shutter press for the same setup. 

I first used my RRS TVC-33 and BH-55 LR, a very robust setup. Honestly, there was no easily discernible difference between the balanced setup on the collar and the unbalanced setup on the body. In both cases, the vibration damped in just over one second. 

I next tried a less robust setup, my RRS TQC-14 and BH-30 LR. 'Less robust' is relative – the TQC-14 is RRS' lowest capacity tripod, rated for 25 lbs., but many will recall the picture I've posted of RRS owner Joe hanging his full body weight from it (body as in corpus, not camera). With that setup, there was a barely discernible difference between the balanced and unbalanced loads, with the unbalanced load taking slightly longer to settle. Still, in both cases the vibrations damped in around two seconds. 

To accentuate the effect, I raised the center column of the TQC-14 (something I don't normally do). In that test, the damping times were long enough to time with a stopwatch. The balanced load settled in just under 4 seconds on average, and the unbalanced load settled in just over 5 seconds on average. So, a bit over 25% longer to damp the vibrations of the unbalanced load. 

Finally, I switched to the 1D X + 100-400L at 400mm (that combo could be balanced properly on the tripod foot with the lens plate in the correct position). The balanced load took only slightly longer to settle than the lighter/shorter FL 70-300L, damping after just over 4 seconds on average, while the unbalanced load took just over 6 seconds to settle. So, at 400mm the unbalanced load took about 33% longer to damp. 

A couple other random points: I didn't try a beanbag on the camera, but placing my hand on the camera was a bust, my own random physical motion prevented the image from settling at all, as long as I was touching the camera. Hanging a weight from the hook under the tripod platform/center column shortened the damping time, as one would expect. 

While I wasn't surprised that the unbalanced load was more susceptible to vibration, I was surprised that the effect was relatively minor. Even in basically a worst-case scenario – 400mm lens on a raised center column of a travel tripod (albeit a very good one), a 10 s self-timer would have been sufficient (of course, that assumes the source of vibration isn't continuous).


----------



## e17paul (May 7, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> e17paul said:
> 
> 
> > My heaviest lens is a 70-300L, so the 'moderate' duty heads should be the right balance.
> ...



Thanks for the advice, it confirms my decision to buy the expensive Canon tripod ring C. This has been on order since before joining this thread. Either Canon hand craft it in a very special process, or it is currently on a carrier tortoise from Japan to the UK. Or maybe the carrier pigeon found it too heavy and stopped for a spring break. 

I think that I have settled on a Manfrotto 190CX3 or 055CX4. Probably the latter, but I will try both out at Park Cameras before I buy. Incidentally, Park Cameras now have a fine London showroom. 

Further to advice from reviews and this forum, and checking out the Gitzos at Park, I'm resigned to the fact that I will probably want something more cumbersome for car trips. But the Manfrotto will handle everything for now. 

I say now, but when the tripod ring arrives...

That's one reason I haven't responded before. 

Paul


----------



## sillyrabbit (Sep 13, 2016)

*Tripod Advice*

I'm replying to this thread as I can't seem to figure out how to Post a new Topic. Do I need to be of a certain member status to post new topics in this forum? Anyways I've done a lot of reading and the last post about tripods was at least 2-3 years ago, so I'm looking for some more recent advice.

I'm a tripod newb, but have used Manfrotto before (borrowed from a friend). Looking to buy a good sturdy tripod for at-home use mostly (80%) for Food Photography (so reversing the centre column is a must).

The other 20% of the time will be to take amateur video on location (travel by car mostly, so there is no requirement for it to be crazy light).

Equipment
Food photography: Canon 6D, 24-105 mm lens
Video: the above, plus my table slider (Fomito 24" - approx 3 pounds)

Leaning towards Manfrotto as, from my research, seems to be the best mid-range (price-wise) brand.

I used the Manfrotto Compact Advanced Tripod for some video, and I really didn't like the fact that my 6D felt too heavy for it. The legs would move as well while I was panning, so that was crazy annoying.

Price range: $100 - $300 USD. Looking for some expert advice from here 

Thank you!


----------



## d (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Tripod Advice*



sillyrabbit said:


> I'm replying to this thread as I can't seem to figure out how to Post a new Topic. Do I need to be of a certain member status to post new topics in this forum? Anyways I've done a lot of reading and the last post about tripods was at least 2-3 years ago, so I'm looking for some more recent advice.
> 
> I'm a tripod newb, but have used Manfrotto before (borrowed from a friend). Looking to buy a good sturdy tripod for at-home use mostly (80%) for Food Photography (so reversing the centre column is a must).
> 
> ...



Prior to purchasing my current Gitzo tripod (which I'm very happy with), I owned a carbon fibre Manfrotto from their 055 series. That was pretty good for a mid-price tripod, and allowed the centre column to be mounted a few different ways. 

For your budget, I'd have a close look at that 055 series and see what you think. But as has been suggested earlier in this thread, read Thom Hogan's article (and philosophy) on tripods - better to buy only once!

Cheers,
d.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 13, 2016)

(You need a few replies before you can start a topic, it's an anti-spam thing.)

I agree that Manfrotto is a good compromise between quality and value. I also agree with Thom Hogan's viewpoint (I didn't look back, but it may have been me who posted the link). But, two caveats about that. First, for some a Manfrotto-level (Feisol, Induro, Benro) might be the right level – I had a Manfrotto 190CXPRO4 with a 468MG ahead and Wimberley clamp (Arca plates), and that worked well for me up to a gripped 5DII/7D with a 70-200/2.8 or 100-400. Second, his math assumes you'll toss the old gear in the bin – when I bought my RRS tripod and head (after getting a 600/4, clearly beyond the capability of the Manfrotto), I sold the Manfrotto gear for ~75% of my purchase price.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 13, 2016)

Sirui seems to be a player these days.

As neuroanatomist recalls, I've been looking for just the right travel tripod all year. A local friend recommended the brand. And apparently B&H suggests them for budget shoppers too. I might order one without high expectations. (I've been disappointed by the implementation of swapping to the short column for macro in expensive brands.)

With heads, though, I'm hooked on RRS, but that would blow open OP's budget.


----------



## d (Sep 13, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> (You need a few replies before you can start a topic, it's an anti-spam thing.)
> 
> I agree that Manfrotto is a good compromise between quality and value. I also agree with Thom Hogan's viewpoint (I didn't look back, but it may have been me who posted the link). But, two caveats about that. First, for some a Manfrotto-level (Feisol, Induro, Benro) might be the right level – I had a Manfrotto 190CXPRO4 with a 468MG ahead and Wimberley clamp (Arca plates), and that worked well for me up to a gripped 5DII/7D with a 70-200/2.8 or 100-400. Second, his math assumes you'll toss the old gear in the bin – when I bought my RRS tripod and head (after getting a 600/4, clearly beyond the capability of the Manfrotto), I sold the Manfrotto gear for ~75% of my purchase price.



Yes, it was you who posted the link to Thom's page.

My experience with selling my Manfrotto equipment was similar to yours, though I think I managed to get back close to 95% what I paid for my tripod, and 90% for my Manfrotto head (the 405 geared head). I think I worked out that I ended up "hiring" my tripod setup for around $10 or $15 a year, though that was partly because of gradual price rises due to a weakening Australian dollar. But quality gear tends to hold its value reasonably well, so it pays to buy decent gear if for that reason alone.



YuengLinger said:


> Sirui seems to be a player these days.
> 
> As neuroanatomist recalls, I've been looking for just the right travel tripod all year. A local friend recommended the brand. And apparently B&H suggests them for budget shoppers too. I might order one without high expectations. (I've been disappointed by the implementation of swapping to the short column for macro in expensive brands.)
> 
> With heads, though, I'm hooked on RRS, but that would blow open OP's budget.



I have a Sirui head (K-30X) which I bought as a "filler" while I was waiting for an RRS head to ship from the US. However, I was so impressed with it that I've held onto it as a spare. Once again, local price rises mean that if I do decide to part with it, it will be at a profit. 

Don't know much about the Sirui tripods, but I've read some positive reviews on a few models, and lost out on an online auction for a 1205x which I wanted to have a play with.

d.


----------



## KarstenReis (Sep 13, 2016)

If I may also offer my opinion. I started with a Gitzo GT2542L when I was using a 7D and 400 f5.6 with a Markins ballhead and Wimberley sidekick. That was perfectly fine for that setup, although it was a little short for me (I'm 6'5".) I knew that I wanted to get a 600mm in the near future and started looking around and talking to different people when I saw them shooting. I ended up going with a RRS TVC-44 for a few reasons. 
- One was the load capacity which far exceeded any amount of equipment I could put on. 
- Second was that it was still tall enough in situations where the ground wasn't level. I see you also have a 600mm so assume you shoot wildlife. I can't tell you how many times I've been on a slope and been saved by the extra height. Something to consider as well. 
- Third was knowing I would never have to buy another tripod for my big glass again. I wanted to not have to go through the process of buying another tripod because I felt like mine wasn't going to suffice or that the performance wasn't great.
I'll address the big thing people have been talking about with RRS: the price. Yes they are expensive, but they are also incredibly well built and will last for a long long time. I would give serious thought to whether or not you want to buy another tripod in a few years because you're not happy with your setup.
For heads I can recommend the RRS PG-02 Pro/L. It's a little bit of a different design but has worked out for me just great. It's also tough as nails. I've accidentally dropped them a few times and they just keep on ticking. 
Hope that has been some help.


----------



## Zeidora (Sep 14, 2016)

Re budget, I would suggest spending more on a high quality tripod and head than you would on a body or lens. The tripod can serve you pretty much for life, certainly through many camera and lens cycles. It should also be easy to use, because only if you use it, does it serve its purpose. 

My first tripod was a POS Velbon, thrown in by the store for buying an SLR set-up in 1985. Next was a Gitzo small CF with Linhof II head. Bought that in about '97 as a grad student, still use it as a light-weight travel pod. Then a Gitzo 1300 series, now a RRS 34L with BH55. The finish on the Gitzo metal pieces has been flaking off in various places, and the platform from columns have come apart serval times, so I am not that hot on Gitzo anymore. Had the RRS for <2 years, but so far so good.

Never used Manfrotto or Bembo, or similar.

Do make sure that your QR fits the Arca system. Note that there is no precise Arca standard, so some Arca-style clamps & brackets fit better together than others.


----------



## pwp (Sep 14, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> Sirui seems to be a player these days.
> 
> As neuroanatomist recalls, I've been looking for just the right travel tripod all year. A local friend recommended the brand. And apparently B&H suggests them for budget shoppers too. I might order one without high expectations. (I've been disappointed by the implementation of swapping to the short column for macro in expensive brands.)
> 
> With heads, though, I'm hooked on RRS, but that would blow open OP's budget.



+1 Sirui? You bet. I have three Sirui heads, they're the best I've used in a multi-decade career. My 25 year old Gitzo legs work as new, though they don't look pretty any more with heavily chipped paint, and the similar aged heavy Manfrotto 075-B is perfect for precision work. In the unlikely event of buying more legs, I'd go straight to Sirui. 

Gitzo, Manfrotto & Induro heads I've owned have mostly been rubbish. Especially Induro.

Sirui used to manufacture for Kirk https://www.kirkphoto.com/ and while many of their designs are, ahem, greatly inspired by Kirk, there is no quality drop at all. Perhaps better. Have a look at Sirui.

-pw


----------



## Cory (Sep 14, 2016)

Agonized over this more than any other purchase (which is saying a lot) and went the "value" route with a discontinued medium-height aluminum Induro tripod and a Sirui K-20x head. 
Very very pleased (although there is "better").


----------



## sillyrabbit (Sep 14, 2016)

@neuroanatomist - Ok, thanks. I thought I was going crazy when I couldn't find the "New Topic" button!

To all that have replied so far, a big thank you!

Yes, I have read I should consider to go 'big' with the tripod and head as it will/should last me forever. I don't want to overkill it though as I don't anticipate traveling or hiking to Yosemite for example, or do much light painting and night photography.

I've focused and am looking at the Manfrotto's 190 and 055 series, and now looking into RRS BH-30 Compact Ballhead and the Sirui line-up (yes I know that will exceed my budget, but that's ok if it means I will be happy with the results  )

Please keep the opinions coming about Sirui and RRS... while I try to better understand Clamp Options and Clamp Size / Style. Any thoughts/pains/pluses for my uses?

Cheers,
SRabbit


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 15, 2016)

sillyrabbit said:


> @neuroanatomist - Ok, thanks. I thought I was going crazy when I couldn't find the "New Topic" button!
> 
> To all that have replied so far, a big thank you!
> 
> ...



Will do--my Sirui traveler + RRS BH-40 due tomorrow.

Note: New version of RRS travel tripod coming soon--same legs, but no center column or butterfly knob.


----------

